# Ragdoll in Scotland



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a 1 year old lovely, affectionate female ragdoll for re-homing. She is blue mitted. Spayed, vaccinated until July looking for a new forever home. Please PM me for further details. Thanks


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Home found.


----------

